# Whitney



## Kabigon (Jun 15, 2010)

She sucks and so does her stupid Miltank.

Who else agrees?


----------



## Not Meowth (Jun 15, 2010)

Everyone.


----------



## Chopsuey (Jun 15, 2010)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> Everyone.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jun 15, 2010)

Pssshh.

She wasn't that hard.


----------



## Autumn (Jun 15, 2010)

Blastoise said:


> Pssshh.
> 
> She wasn't that hard.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Jun 15, 2010)

Blastoise said:


> Pssshh.
> 
> She wasn't that hard.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jun 15, 2010)

Yes she was.


----------



## Togetic (Jun 15, 2010)

Just set up some Defense Curls or something when she's got her Clefairy out.


----------



## Autumn (Jun 15, 2010)

use a Geodude. :/


----------



## ultraviolet (Jun 15, 2010)

I like whitney, because I'd probably cry too if someone beat my pokemon up. ;c


----------



## Minish (Jun 15, 2010)

I like Whitney. ): She's adorable. Plus she's easily beatable if you just confuse or paralyze or something to avoid multiple Rollouts.


----------



## Green (Jun 15, 2010)

for taking a hundred million tries to beat in gsc she's a huge pussy. her miltank, was what, level 17? my 30-something typhlosion kept dying. :[


----------



## Murkrow (Jun 15, 2010)

I didn't like her when I first fought her in silver but when I played through ss I like her now. She's a good character but is annoying.


----------



## Barubu (Jun 15, 2010)

I killed her wif Uber Charizard powers! (Sorry, that was my old user name talking)


----------



## Chopsuey (Jun 15, 2010)

She murdered my Quilava, Crobat and Murkrow. I got lucky and burned Miltank with my Magby, then critted a Thunderpunch with my Elekid.

...when that thing gets a Rollout going, it destroys. D: (Plus, it's stupid how she managed to kill two pokémon in their mid twenties and one in his thirties. o_o)


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jun 15, 2010)

I had my Bayleef use Poisonpowder, let it die, then sent out my Geodude and waited.

She's difficult if you don't get a status move in but otherwise she's pretty easy.


----------



## ArceusPalkia916 (Jun 15, 2010)

I hate her.I was stuck on her recently on Crystal.But I roared Clefairy and embered Miltank until Growlithe fainted sent out Jigglypuff.Used sing,switched to Crocanaw and had it to the red zone until it woke up and used Milk Drink.And then it used Milk drink to gain full HP.Switched back to Jiggly,sing,Croconaw,cut X4-5 and it fainted and just had to finish off Clefairy.She isnt to bad as long as you put Miltank to sleep or something.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jun 15, 2010)

Leafpool said:


> use a Geodude. :/


But i don't want a Geodude. :(


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jun 15, 2010)

Anything reasonably bulky that resists her moves works. Onix or Magnemite work wonders.


----------



## Lili (Jun 15, 2010)

It took me a couple of tries, but I was able to wipe out her Miltank quickly by having my Tentacruel use Toxic Spikes before Miltank was sent out, then use my Butterfree's Sleep Powder to render said cow useless, then switch out to my Croconaw. Worked like a charm.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jun 15, 2010)

Cows and lasers-two things I hate thanks to video games.


----------



## Shadow Serenity (Jun 16, 2010)

I remember whining for a month back when GSC first came out, and I couldn't beat her. This time, I came well-prepared and still had a bit of issues, but she was a pushover this time compared to 10 years ago. Perhaps that's just because I've grown up, though. :P

My starter worked wonders in HG. Bayleef's Reflect + Protect + Synthesis allowed him to outstall Miltank until a lucky Razor Leaf critical'd. Took two tries, but it worked.

In SS, I had my Arbok paralyze it with Glare, switched to Quilava and spammed smokescreen, healing as needed, then switched back to Arbok who proceeded to crush with Screech + Headbutt. First try here.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Jun 16, 2010)

learn protect.


----------



## Alxprit (Jun 16, 2010)

I had a female Quagsire for the battle, and as a result all Miltank did was repeatedly Stomp, and she was a joke.


----------



## Thorne (Jun 16, 2010)

Her Miltank was no match for *Marx* the *Slowpoke*.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jun 17, 2010)

It went down in, like, one hit from Graveler :P

Guess what Graveler used?

Rollout


----------



## Ether's Bane (Jun 25, 2010)

I don't have HG or SS, but she was piss-easy in GSC because of a nearby Machop trade.


----------



## ZimD (Jun 25, 2010)

I will say this once and once only.

*FUCK. WHITNEY.*

That god damn Miltank made her ONE OF the hardest gym leaders there is (Not THE hardest... Fuck Juan's Kingdra, fuck Liza/Tate as well). She was hard as shit i don't care what you say.

But it's not even just that - it's her god damn _attitude._ She wanted to become a Gym Leader, then she goes and fucking cries when she loses? Did she really expect to win EVERY SINGLE BATTLE? Fuck, if she's that arrogant, she should just apply to become the Champion. You're the third gym leader - yeah, you're hard, but people are going to beat you. Don't fucking apply for a job as a gym leader then whine and bitch and piss and moan when you have to give out a badge. Christ, someone PLEASE call the Wambulance on this bitch.

tl;dr - i hate whitney


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Jun 25, 2010)

damned flinchax.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 25, 2010)

She wasn't all that hard to beat, just annoying.

I kept on using crunch with Scales, my Arbok, and she kept on healing herself.

Damn attract set me back a few turns, though.


----------



## Phantom (Jun 25, 2010)

I beat her on my second try. I put miltank to sleep and it worked. The first time I kept trying to confuse it, but even confused it still hit. It also works better to put a female pokemon against, so attract doesn't work.


----------



## Altair66 (Jun 25, 2010)

I had a hard time with that dang miltank too. that rollout attack she dose is devastang. it took me like 3 trys to beat her. I dont like whitney either
.


----------



## The Meme (Jun 27, 2010)

My slowpoke saved me with yawn. The clefairy was actually more threatening.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jun 27, 2010)

ZOMG I HATE HER SOUL!

She has got to be one of the most challenging gym leaders EVER, especially for a crybaby.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 2, 2010)

Does anyone know if her Miltank still has Milk Drink in HG/SS? Because that's what always made it difficult for me. >:(

She's awfully hard and I hate her but she's been easy thanks to most of my strategies. One of them is just getting a defensive/rock type/steel type pokemon and taking hits, but my favorite one is getting someone with Sand-Attack or Smokescreen and spamming them until Miltank can barely hit anything, and then just taking her down with some female Pokemon.


----------



## Shadow Serenity (Jul 2, 2010)

Blaziking said:


> Does anyone know if her Miltank still has Milk Drink in HG/SS? Because that's what always made it difficult for me. >:(
> 
> She's awfully hard and I hate her but she's been easy thanks to most of my strategies. One of them is just getting a defensive/rock type/steel type pokemon and taking hits, but my favorite one is getting someone with Sand-Attack or Smokescreen and spamming them until Miltank can barely hit anything, and then just taking her down with some female Pokemon.


Yes, it still has Milk Drink. Oh, and a Lum Berry. Yeah, that was a (not so) pleasant surprise.


----------



## wyoming789 (Jul 3, 2010)

Ketsu said:


> Cows and lasers-two things I hate thanks to video games.


Anyone here a Spyro fan?  Oh well.  She takes FOREVER if you don't have a status move.  Golbat helped me sometimes, but rollout pwnz.


----------



## Tyranitar freak (Jul 4, 2010)

I just beat that damned cow to death with my Typhlosion. But yeah, I remember when I had  a two-year old copy of Silver, that whore was so tough it reduced me to tears. What, I was 5!


----------



## Pope (Jul 4, 2010)

Whitney is alright, but her miltank is PURE EVIL. o_o EVIL I SAY!


----------



## Eonrider (Jul 5, 2010)

I personally never had trouble with her, but I HAVE heard the Whitney Horror Stories.  *scream*


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Jul 5, 2010)

feh, I just had a metronome fight with her. it's kind of anticlimatic to dynamicpunch her miltank on the first rollout.


----------



## Aisling (Jul 5, 2010)

I beat her on my first try, and it was in the middle of English class. :p My Togepi evolved that fight too. I don't remember how hard it was (or anything that happened in English) but it couldn't have been that bad if I got it on the first try.

Now, if you want to know the gym leader that gave me hell, it was Bugsy. I was leveling a full team of 6 evenly, and it's hella hard when all the available wild Pokemon are like... ten levels lower than what you're trying to get to. x_x


----------



## Tailsy (Jul 5, 2010)

Well, she _did_ warn you!

I just taught my Quilava Rollout in GSC and beat her with that.


----------



## Thorne (Jul 5, 2010)

Aaah Bugsy I don't like him at all.

In particularly that GODDAMN Scyther. I had a Bayleaf and a Slowpoke by that point, figure the rest yourself.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jul 5, 2010)

If you have a bulky Pokemon with a priority move, you can actually take out the Scyther pretty easily. I used my Kangaskhan's Fake Out twice and got the Scyther to die. After that, it's just two cocoons... not too difficult.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Jul 5, 2010)

fake out + sucker punch is pretty good if you can get it.


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Jul 14, 2010)

Morty was harder.

Also, Butterfrees are awesome.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jul 14, 2010)

I haven't reached Morty in HG yet, bu he was a pushover in GSC. Get a Geodude with Magnitude. Use that a few times. You win.

With Levitate, I guess they'd be a bit harder.


----------



## Anomaly 54 (Jul 14, 2010)

Whitney was easy to beat.

Quilava OHKO'd Clefairy with FlameWheel, then I sent out Flaffy, who used ThunderWave, then spammed Thundershock until fainting. Then, send in Golem and use E-Quake (Traded to Diamond and used a TM for Earthquake)


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Jul 15, 2010)

see, trades make the point null, because attacks of earthquake power generally aren't available at that point. (bar dragon rage and the Vendor Trash Disc One Nuke hyper fang.)

of course, there's the in-game trade, which make it significantly easier, but it still instadies to stomp.


----------



## Thorne (Jul 15, 2010)

GUYS.

Anything with Curse can effectively halt that Miltank. As I said I personally used Slowpoke and set up three Curses during her Clefairy, and then I proceeded Headbutt it to death.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Jul 15, 2010)

not when she gets lucky and all her rollouts hit. or when you get flinchaxed to death. lowering your speed is a _really bad idea_ against ai trainers with flinch moves.


----------



## Thorne (Jul 15, 2010)

With your defence doubled, or maybe even tripled, even a fifth rollout won't do a lot, so it's not like that matters.

And if it's that much of a problem then just paralyze it.

I really don't get why people find her so hard. I mean sure I UNDERSTAND why, but to me she was no harder than any other gym leader.

But you know what I found hard? Bugsy, or rather, Bugsy's _goddamn_ Schyther. 110 base attack, 105 base speed, Technician, Quick-Attack and U-Turn. It's fast as a truck and it hits just as hard. The fact that I only had Bayleaf and Slowpoke didn't help, either.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Jul 15, 2010)

Male Gardevoir said:


> With your defence doubled, or maybe even tripled, even a fifth rollout won't do a lot, so it's not like that matters.


math!

fifth rollout is bp30*2^5=960, which after +6 def is the equivalent of bp240, about the power range of STAB hyper beam, or a typical third rollout. and you're screwed on a crit.



> And if it's that much of a problem then just paralyze it.


-6 speed. paralysis is the equivalent of -6 speed. miltank has a highly respectable base 100 speed. see the problem there?



> I really don't get why people find her so hard. I mean sure I UNDERSTAND why, but to me she was no harder than any other gym leader.


I find here annoying in the her strategies leave room for so much lucky "oh, hey, you're screwed".



> But you know what I found hard? Bugsy, or rather, Bugsy's _goddamn_ Schyther. 110 base attack, 105 base speed, Technician, Quick-Attack and U-Turn. It's fast as a truck and it hits just as hard. The fact that I only had Bayleaf and Slowpoke didn't help, either.


and horribly low defenses. if you'd gotten the pokéwalker kangaskhan, it goes something like this: fake out! switch! oh, u-turn? no problem. switch back, fake out! oh, hey, it died. screwed over by quick attack unless EV trained, but he usually u-turns for the massive damage.

it can be easy or hard depending how you play it. level-grinding works. :P


----------



## Thorne (Jul 15, 2010)

It might just be partially my own fault in my case, as I beforehand decide on a team of six 'mons and then stick with those, regardless of when and where I can catch them.

But still, Level grinding in HG/SS? Considering how extremely low-levelled every single trainer is in comparison to the Gym Leaders, trying to grind yourself to the same level, or even a respectable level, for the matter, takes ages. I was underlevelled by the time I reached Whitney, and that was _after_ already having battled all trainers on the way to Olivine.

Maybe it's just me, but it seems to be recurring, my best Pokémon in Platinum was about 15 levels lower than Cynthia's Garchomp, and my best Pokémon in HeartGold was also about 15 levels lower than Lance's strongest Dragonite.


----------



## Whirlpool (Jul 15, 2010)

Male Gardevoir said:


> It might just be partially my own fault in my case, as I beforehand decide on a team of six 'mons and then stick with those, regardless of when and where I can catch them.
> 
> But still, Level grinding in HG/SS? Considering how extremely low-levelled every single trainer is in comparison to the Gym Leaders, trying to grind yourself to the same level, or even a respectable level, for the matter, takes ages. I was underlevelled by the time I reached Whitney, and that was _after_ already having battled all trainers on the way to Olivine.
> 
> Maybe it's just me, but it seems to be recurring, my best Pokémon in Platinum was about 15 levels lower than Cynthia's Garchomp, and my best Pokémon in HeartGold was also about 15 levels lower than Lance's strongest Dragonite.


Are you saying you beat the HG/SS Elite Four with your highest leveled Pokémon being _35_?


----------



## Shadow Serenity (Jul 16, 2010)

Male Gardevoir said:


> But still, Level grinding in HG/SS? Considering how extremely low-levelled every single trainer is in comparison to the Gym Leaders, trying to grind yourself to the same level, or even a respectable level, for the matter, takes ages. I was underlevelled by the time I reached Whitney, and that was _after_ already having battled all trainers on the way to Olivine.


....How did you battle all the trainers up to Olivine before fighting Whitney? You can't even get to Ecruteak until you beat her and get the Squirtbottle and move the Sudowoodo. Unless that was changed inthe remakes and I didn't notice.


----------



## spaekle (Jul 16, 2010)

Leafstorm said:


> Are you saying you beat the HG/SS Elite Four with your highest leveled Pokémon being _35_?


I beat the Crystal E4 rather easily with four Pokemon around level 35. I haven't tried that in SS, though. Not sure if I could do it, actually, though I don't really know how much the remake changed things. But in general the Johto E4 is _really easy_ as long as you have an ice move for Lance.


----------



## Shadow Serenity (Jul 16, 2010)

My level 45 Starmie failed to OHKO Lance's weakest Dragonite with a Blizzard. T_T  The rest of the E4 is fairly easy, with a few single pokemon exceptions, but Lance can be irritating. Or maybe I just have bad luck. :<


----------



## agcurbáistí (Jul 16, 2010)

Koga's also pretty annoying, considering I always neglect to have a Pyschic type on my team. Swalot seems to have been conceived simply to scorn trainers. What the hell's wrong with having having Lorelei instead? D:

Also, I don't really understand how people can act all nonchalant about how "Whitney's really easy". I think everyone, at least on their first play of GSC, has been butt-raped by her Miltank at least once.


----------



## Mustardear (Jul 21, 2010)

agcurbáistí said:


> Koga's also pretty annoying, considering I always neglect to have a Pyschic type on my team. Swalot seems to have been conceived simply to scorn trainers. What the hell's wrong with having having Lorelei instead? D:


Yes. Koga's whole strategy seems to be 'annoying', and if his Crobat uses Double Team just a couple of times then you're screwed. I even had a Psychic-type. Problem is that Xatu doesn't learn Psychic until level FIFTY NINE. Not to mention the fact that Crobat's other weaknesses are Ice and Rock, types of which you generally won't have many accurate moves, at least from my experience.


----------



## Aisling (Jul 21, 2010)

Kammington said:


> If you have a bulky Pokemon with a priority move, you can actually take out the Scyther pretty easily. I used my Kangaskhan's Fake Out twice and got the Scyther to die. After that, it's just two cocoons... not too difficult.


I could've easily gotten a Kangaskhan though, you know me. I meant _without _having to trade between games, because where are you going to get a Kangaskhan that early? :p Though there might be a bulky Pokemon with a priority move you can get early on, I reiterate what I said before, where are you going to grind it?

Late reply is late! But since we're on the topic of the E4 I did really well yesterday until I got to Lance, then his first Dragonite OHKO'd everything I had with Outrage (and 2HKOd my Lugia). Everything I had by then was 37-39, and Lugia was 46. I actually saved after losing because that was the first time any of my team had levelled up in the last forever, and I figured it could only get easier from there. E4 might be a decent place to grind!


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Jul 21, 2010)

you get it from pokewalker. you grind on every single traininer up to bugsy.


----------



## Pwnemon (Jul 26, 2010)

Mustardear, you forget Electric as a weakness, which isn't that hard to have a good move of.

As for Whitney, I owned her easily. Female Dratini with T-wave and Dragon Rage. That cow was NUTHIN'. Claire, on the other hand, was difficult seeing as my Ice type was a Level 38 Jynx and also the highest in my party.


----------

